# Any rides this week? Weekend



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

It all seems so perfect except for the getting dark at 6:30 part.

fc


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

I'll probably get out lunch-time today and hopefully Wednesday too. I could also be talked into a Thursday afternoon slacker ride. The 4:45pm timing worked out OK last week. No riding at the weekend for me.


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

*Pumpkin Festival!*

I'm going to load my lightweight camping gear on my road bike and head to Half Moon Bay for the Pumpkin Festival, and camp at Half Moon Bay State Beach at the hiker/biker site. I'm going to drink pumpkin ale and eat pumpkin pie, pumpkin cake, pumpkin sausage, pumpkin mac and cheese, pumpkin ice cream, pumpkin cookies....pumpkin everything. Head into town at night to party.

I'll probably take Kings Mountain/Tunitas from Sunnyvale. It should be fun.

Note to self: Wear the orange jersey.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

OK, it was a little bit too hot at lunch time today on Page Mill Rd. Can someone dial it back a little on the thermostat please?


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

ukbloke said:


> OK, it was a little bit too hot at lunch time today on Page Mill Rd. Can someone dial it back a little on the thermostat please?


Record heat this week!


----------



## ShaneW (Sep 6, 2008)

ukbloke said:


> OK, it was a little bit too hot at lunch time today on Page Mill Rd. Can someone dial it back a little on the thermostat please?


Funny, I was thinking the same thing on Arastradero yesterday coming from Foothill. I wont complain about the heat though, it beats cold and rain any day!! I actually got a little "sun" yesterday, I have a very slight raccoon tan going on.


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

Pumpkin vestival this weekend. Not a chance of riding. I'll be stuffing my face full of pumpking sticky buns and pumpkin bread. Did I mention they have pumpkin ale? I'm sure it would be cool to ride over to the festival, but I doubt any of us would be in any condition to ride back home.

C.


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

CHL said:


> Pumpkin vestival this weekend. Not a chance of riding. I'll be stuffing my face full of pumpking sticky buns and pumpkin bread. Did I mention they have pumpkin ale? I'm sure it would be cool to ride over to the festival, but I doubt any of us would be in any condition to ride back home.
> 
> C.


Don't miss the pumpkin mac and cheese.


----------



## ShaneW (Sep 6, 2008)

Holy Hell Batman it was hot on Canada Rd today!!! I went for a 35 mile ride and the avg temp on Canada Rd at about 3:30 pm today was 93deg!! I was dying in the heat - more so than I usually do. I can generally handle the heat pretty well but I had a tough time today out there. I rode Canada Rd solo and then joined up with a newb friend of mine for the other 20 miles. I did this same loop on Sunday and felt great - today I thought I was going to need an ambulance by the time I got to Arastradero.

I am still happy I got a ride in though!!
;o)


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

I did up Highway 9 and down Page Mill Road. I wilted in the heat on the return leg to Mountain View, and couldn't wait to get back to the office a/c. Shouldn't complain though, better than rain.


----------



## ShaneW (Sep 6, 2008)

ukbloke - thanks for making my ride sound like a total wussy week ride!!! Hehehehe. I couldnt agree more on the rain thing - I will take the heat of today over rain ANYTIME!! I HATE winter!!


----------



## sometimerider (Sep 21, 2007)

I will be doing my usual Thursday ride, starting in Santa Cruz at Gateway Plaza (on River St.) at 9am. Our little group (usually no more than 6) does a Decide and Ride of typically less than 50 miles. Generally includes some climbing - like Empire Grade, Bonny Doon Rd, Mt. Charlie Rd, ...

All are welcome. Frequent regroups.


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2010)

ShaneW said:


> Holy Hell Batman it was hot on Canada Rd today!!! I went for a 35 mile ride and the avg temp on Canada Rd at about 3:30 pm today was 93deg!! I was dying in the heat - more so than I usually do. I can generally handle the heat pretty well but I had a tough time today out there. I rode Canada Rd solo and then joined up with a newb friend of mine for the other 20 miles. I did this same loop on Sunday and felt great - today I thought I was going to need an ambulance by the time I got to Arastradero.
> 
> I am still happy I got a ride in though!!
> ;o)


Dude, you better not be complaining about the heat :cryin: I'll take this weather any day over rain. 
Why didn't you call me to join you? I love ridin' in this heat, sweat out all the built-up toxins.


----------



## ShaneW (Sep 6, 2008)

Greg - doing it again Friday, you are welcome! Riding with John so I didnt think you would enjoy it very much......he is slower than usual!


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2010)

Hey Shane,

Hmmm. I think I will join you for a nice easy ride. It'll be the perfect mellow ride before my Saturday Tunitas Creek Century loop. Let me know what time. :thumbsup:


----------

